# WRX thread anybody?



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I just bought one on Friday. It turns out I like driving fast after all.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

How will I keep the pedal light for the first 1000 miles like I'm supposed to?


----------



## SnowBound (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: 

Very nice... got one just like that. I'd highly recommend the all weather floor mats and cargo area tray. Makes cleaning the interior much easier.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SnowBound said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Very nice... got one just like that. I'd highly recommend the all weather floor mats and cargo area tray. Makes cleaning the interior much easier.


Thanks. Got the floor mats. Cargo tray will be here on Tuesday (along with an SPT high performance cat-back pipe!).


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*love my old bugeye*

Looks good Nat, you will love this car. But you will have to keep the eyes peeled for cops. The WRX does not do "slow". My bugeye is 6 yrs old and I'd love to keep it forever! I've never said that about any car after the "new" wears of. And I'm an "older" guy who's owned a few vehicles . BTW, I have the same Yakima Lowriders, and I suggest you get the fairing. B4 I had the fairing, the howl from the bars drove me insane. The fairing takes care of that nicely, good place for decals too! Here's mine....


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I've had two.

My first was an '03 sedan. Put down 250whp/220wtq on a Mustang Dyno (~ 330hp or so):










My current is an '05 WRX wagon. It's had a few iterations..










I got rid of the coilovers and went to STI Pink Wagon springs (USDM), cusco adjustable rsb with whiteline endlings, cobb AP and stock wheels (sold the wheels and put the money towards a new bike). Now the wagon just serves to get me and my friends bikes to the trailhead, my wife and I camping or on vacation, etc, etc.


----------



## rallymerkur (May 3, 2007)

Any new engine should be driven HARD for the first 200 miles. Just warm it up and then lots of full throddle, on and off again, to seat the rings. All the manufacturers have been using a fine micro hone on new engines. You only get about 200 miles before the micro hone is gone - and your chance to get a great seal. 

On the down side the WRX has weak cast T-slot pistons - super bad idea in a turbo motor. It won't suffer much abuse.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

rallymerkur said:


> Any new engine should be driven HARD for the first 200 miles. Just warm it up and then lots of full throddle, on and off again, to seat the rings. All the manufacturers have been using a fine micro hone on new engines. You only get about 200 miles before the micro hone is gone - and your chance to get a great seal.
> 
> On the down side the WRX has weak cast T-slot pistons - super bad idea in a turbo motor. It won't suffer much abuse.


Okay, so I've read your same advice elsewhere, but also I've read to opposite advice (to baby it for 5000 miles). Maybe I should drive it hard until 200 miles then baby it after that?


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*Did somebody say RX?*

Oh wait, "W" RX... Guess I'm twenty years late to the Subie thread again.
PS: not my car


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Nat said:


> Okay, so I've read your same advice elsewhere, but also I've read to opposite advice (to baby it for 5000 miles). Maybe I should drive it hard until 200 miles then baby it after that?


The owners manual says to keep it under 4k rpm for the first 1000 miles, not to go full throttle and to vary engine speeds as much as possible (IE: Don't do long drives on the freeway with the cruise control).

IMO, the owners manual is likely to be the most accurate...

FWIW, I beat on my 03 WRX for the first 1000 miles and the headgasket went at 38k. My 05 wagon didn't see 4000 for the first 1000 miles, and I just rolled 39k the other day without a single mechanical failure.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

nachomc said:


> The owners manual says to keep it under 4k rpm for the first 1000 miles, not to go full throttle and to vary engine speeds as much as possible (IE: Don't do long drives on the freeway with the cruise control).
> 
> IMO, the owners manual is likely to be the most accurate...
> 
> FWIW, I beat on my 03 WRX for the first 1000 miles and the headgasket went at 38k. My 05 wagon didn't see 4000 for the first 1000 miles, and I just rolled 39k the other day without a single mechanical failure.


I'm planning to follow the manual's advice (but it's _harrrrrd_!) I've already managed to redline it and top 100mph, so maybe I can make up for that by being nice from here until 1000? It's only at 180 miles so far.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

What I'd do, is rig up a rev limiter to 4k. That's the only way it'd be staying under 4 grand with me behind the wheel anyway (Of course, I just got done railing as hard as my dad's PT cruiser would let me through some light twisties)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, err, I haven't gotten into trouble yet, but I find myself going over 120mph WAY too much now (and that's with my bike often too). I gotta find a way to slow down a bit and not keep acellerating so hard. 

I got about 50K on an 04 wagon with no mechanical troubles.

It is fun though.

I must say I am not a fan of roof racks, and I'm very glad that I went for a T2 on my hitch. My gas milege is bad enough as it is, and it definitely doesn't need to be a bunch worse.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, err, I haven't gotten into trouble yet, but I find myself going over 120mph WAY too much now (and that's with my bike often too). I gotta find a way to slow down a bit and not keep acellerating so hard.
> 
> I got about 50K on an 04 wagon with no mechanical troubles.
> 
> ...


These things get up to speed limit way quicker than I'm used to. I goose the pedal a touch and BOOM, I'm speeding.

I thought about getting a hitch rack but apparently with the Subaru SPT cat-back exhaust you can't fit a hitch, and I decided I'd rather have the throatier exhaust note. The roof rack was making some major howling noises today, so it looks as if a fairing is on my shopping list too.

TrikeKid: I don't know how to install a rev limiter.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nat said:


> These things get up to speed limit way quicker than I'm used to. I goose the pedal a touch and BOOM, I'm speeding.
> 
> I thought about getting a hitch rack but apparently with the Subaru SPT cat-back exhaust you can't fit a hitch, and I decided I'd rather have the throatier exhaust note. The roof rack was making some major howling noises today, so it looks as if a fairing is on my shopping list too.
> 
> TrikeKid: I don't know how to install a rev limiter.


There are other exhaust systems that will work with the hitch, and you do have to be carefull with the wagon, some of the exaust systems resonate with the rear end of wagon in such a way that makes a lot of excessive noise.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> There are other exhaust systems that will work with the hitch, and you do have to be carefull with the wagon, some of the exaust systems resonate with the rear end of wagon in such a way that makes a lot of excessive noise.


I've spent the last several days listening to sound clips of different exhausts. The only one I've had a chance to hear in person is the SPT and I like the note. I just didn't want to end up with a big racerboy fart pipe using one of the other unfamiliar brands.

I also thought about getting a roof rack that'll let me mount the bikes with the front wheel on (I don't really like the front wheel on/off dance) but our house has a porte cochere that the bikes might not clear. I'm used to stopping before the garage but I'd probably rip the bikes off the roof going under the porte.


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

mine.

Nat, the best sounding exhaust IMHO is a turboXS stealthback with a dual tip stromung axle back, and i am not just saying that because i run it. it looks stock but sounds and performs extremely nice.

260AWHP 260AWTQ


----------



## miagi (Sep 22, 2005)

Sorry for the off-topic post but I have a winter wheelset (16" steel rims and Blizzak LM-22 rubber) that I need to sell. They will fit any Impreza/WRX from 02-06 that came stock with 16" wheels. I used them for 2 winters and they have a bunch of tread left. Will sell them greatly discounted, cost $700 new. PM me or at [email protected].


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nat said:


> I've spent the last several days listening to sound clips of different exhausts. The only one I've had a chance to hear in person is the SPT and I like the note. I just didn't want to end up with a big racerboy fart pipe using one of the other unfamiliar brands.
> 
> I also thought about getting a roof rack that'll let me mount the bikes with the front wheel on (I don't really like the front wheel on/off dance) but our house has a porte cochere that the bikes might not clear. I'm used to stopping before the garage but I'd probably rip the bikes off the roof going under the porte.


Well, what I'm saying is that some of these exhaust systems are a lot MORE annoying from inside the WAGON due to the resonance that is set up, you might want to check this out first before making a purchase.


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

*Not that impressed*

I've got an 07 STi Limited.... really not that impressed with it.
I've had the ecu re flashed by Subrau for the throttle hesitation problems the newer STi's have and it's still got major issues  

















I traded in a much better car [for me at least] for AWD and 4doors cuz I thought I needed it...
come to find out that this is a SMALL four door sedan as a rear facing child seat only fits in the back with the front seats pushed forward. so if you are anything over 5'0" your driving position sucks AR$E :madman:

Some other things I don't like about it are.
1] no one touch power window on ALL windows or even the sunroof. :madman: 
2] no rear trigger/latch for the trunk [on the trunk] always have to use the key or interior latch :madman: 
3] doors don't automatically lock once driving [not that big of a deal, but once you've had this you notice when it's missing]
4] no steering wheel controls for radio and such :madman:

Am I a little to picky? definitely especially after coming off a BMW M3









performance wise the STi is just as fast and corners probably better than the BMW but for the price of the subie, I think they could of added a lot more refinements for the price... especially when you consider the price difference between a WRX and WRX STi... i personally don't see $9k in performance and standard options difference in the 2 cars. What got me in THIS WRX was the leather seats, sunroof, power, lower maint cost compared to the M3, the lack of the racer boi 2tone interior and the gawd awefull racer boi wing. but really it's a decent enough car to keep around


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

If you were looking for luxury, the STI was not the car for you. If you want to go really fast, and have all the fancy stuff too, then you're going to pay for it. That's why an M3 with similar, if not slightly lower performance numbers than the STI, goes for ~$50k and the STI goes for $30k-$35k - you're paying for all the luxuries. The STI was intended to go fast - it's an economy car with a ton of technology and horsepower slapped in. 

And between the WRX and STI, the transmission with DCCD, 2.5 with AVCS, bigger turbo, much more expensive brakes, more expensive wheels, higher quality suspension components (literally from the control arms up), HID headlights, etc, etc make the price difference more than reasonable.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Well, what I'm saying is that some of these exhaust systems are a lot MORE annoying from inside the WAGON due to the resonance that is set up, you might want to check this out first before making a purchase.


I haven't had a chance to ride in a wagon with the SPT exhaust. The one I listened to was a sedan. Mine's going on tomorrow so I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope I like it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

rodel said:


> Some other things I don't like about it are.
> 1] no one touch power window on ALL windows or even the sunroof. :madman:
> 2] no rear trigger/latch for the trunk [on the trunk] always have to use the key or interior latch :madman:
> 3] doors don't automatically lock once driving [not that big of a deal, but once you've had this you notice when it's missing]
> 4] no steering wheel controls for radio and such :madman:


You have a good looking car there.

All of those niceties are nice, for sure. I was waffling between the WRX, an Audi A6, and an Audi allroad. The Audis would've been very plush for sure, with all the doo-dads. After the test drives I went with the one that made me grin biggest slamming through the town roundabouts. We have a lot of beautiful, winding country roads just outside of the city limits on which I ride my road bike. I've discovered that those same routes are a hell of a lot of fun at 60mph! Not sure how I can poke a bicycle along them any more.


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

Nat said:


> I've spent the last several days listening to sound clips of different exhausts. The only one I've had a chance to hear in person is the SPT and I like the note. I just didn't want to end up with a big racerboy fart pipe using one of the other unfamiliar brands.
> 
> I also thought about getting a roof rack that'll let me mount the bikes with the front wheel on (I don't really like the front wheel on/off dance) but our house has a porte cochere that the bikes might not clear. I'm used to stopping before the garage but I'd probably rip the bikes off the roof going under the porte.


Might not clear? I thought I was your tester for that.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Rockin said:


> Might not clear? I thought I was your tester for that.


We're thinking of having the roof raised a few feet for next time you come over.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

rodel said:


> I traded in a much better car [for me at least] for AWD and 4doors cuz I thought I needed it...
> come to find out that this is a SMALL four door sedan as a rear facing child seat only fits in the back with the front seats pushed forward. so if you are anything over 5'0" your driving position sucks AR$E :madman:


The 3-series doesn't look all that big either, especially when you put the front seats back to accommidate someone who isn't the smallest either. I'm curious to know how the M3 is for rear-seat room. I know the WRX sucks for this, but I just consider my WRX wagon to be a 2-seater with tons of extra room, especially good for bike gear and the such. If you don't need the rear seats, the front room in the WRX is generous, I got lots more headroom than I did in my last small car.


----------



## Alekss (May 4, 2007)

that HARO Xtreme X6 Lt??????

Am I a little to picky? definitely especially after coming off a BMW M3









performance wise the STi is just as fast and corners probably better than the BMW but for the price of the subie, I think they could of added a lot more refinements for the price... especially when you consider the price difference between a WRX and WRX STi... i personally don't see $9k in performance and standard options difference in the 2 cars. What got me in THIS WRX was the leather seats, sunroof, power, lower maint cost compared to the M3, the lack of the racer boi 2tone interior and the gawd awefull racer boi wing. but really it's a decent enough car to keep around[/QUOTE]


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

Jayem said:


> The 3-series doesn't look all that big either, especially when you put the front seats back to accommidate someone who isn't the smallest either. I'm curious to know how the M3 is for rear-seat room. I know the WRX sucks for this, but I just consider my WRX wagon to be a 2-seater with tons of extra room, especially good for bike gear and the such. If you don't need the rear seats, the front room in the WRX is generous, I got lots more headroom than I did in my last small car.


Hey Jayem,
seating wise for people under 6' there seems to be ample room. I've had friends close to 6' sit in the back and didn't complain. my complaint with the rear seat room is strictly about fitting my daughter's rear facing car seat back there [this will be solved this weekend when she turns 1yr old and a fwd facing car seat]. I actually find there to be ample room when and very nice driving position when the car seat isn't back there...

nachomc
I don't spend my money modding cars nor do much research on what it cost... so you certainly have me at an advantage cuz it seems like you do. so point taken... but honestly do you think those things i listed cost that much money??? Subaru added leather seats and sunroof at no extra cost already... why not go the little extra to really make this "Limited" car [as you know only 800 made] that much better? Definitely is MY FAULT, I know... I live with that everyday :madman: 
Also... wasn't necessarily looking for luxury, but seeing that some of those things are standard fare in alot of cars nowadays it doesn't seem like to much to ask from a manuf'... but again that's just me and my expectations.

Alekss
no it's a Turner Highline.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I knew I should have resisted and not click to get in this thread...  
You can give me your STI if you don't like it rodel! 

My Subaru is in a different, slower league:


----------



## jvp108 (Nov 22, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, err, I haven't gotten into trouble yet, but I find myself going over 120mph WAY too much now (and that's with my bike often too).


Honestly? Do you really hit 120 without noticing? In a Subaru?


----------



## tedroy (Mar 17, 2005)

*Can I play?*

I think it's the perfect all around econohauler, with AWD to boot! From the sand to the Sierras this 'ol dog suits me fine. No rack needed. Hmmm.. turbo kit? Suspension mods?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jvp108 said:


> Honestly? Do you really hit 120 without noticing? In a Subaru?


I completely believe a WRX can top 120. These suckers are fast. I'm pretty sure _I'd_ notice it though.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jvp108 said:


> Honestly? Do you really hit 120 without noticing? In a Subaru?


Did I say that I didn't notice? I'm confused


----------



## jcr23 (Oct 6, 2005)

tedroy said:


> I think it's the perfect all around econohauler, with AWD to boot! From the sand to the Sierras this 'ol dog suits me fine. No rack needed. Hmmm.. turbo kit? Suspension mods?


shoulda gotten the XT


----------



## rallymerkur (May 3, 2007)

nachomc said:


> IMO, the owners manual is likely to be the most accurate...


Heads up - Owners manuals are written by technical writers, not engine builders. Most have all sorts of wrong in them, if you take the time to read them.

Piston rings are seated by combustion gas pressure; i.e. the pressure forces the rings into the cyclinder walls, wearing the rings and creating a seal. WOT (wide open throttle)helps acheive this by maximizing cylinder filling. The only downside might be that, as Subies have the aforementioned cast T-slot pistions, the ECU probably dumps tons of fuel at WOT and may wash down the cyclinder walls.

Subaru does do a real nice job with picking the gears for the WRX, probaby better then anything else thats sold domestically. And the final drive is good too. I didn't want you to think I was bashing Subs or anything (I've oned one - they last a long time), I just wish they would spec a proper piston for them.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, the catback is installed. The verdict: I heart my fart pipe!


----------



## cvillatri (Nov 21, 2005)

Me and my subie (Black WRX). My brother's Impreza Sport.










Chris


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd like to pick up a used '05 or '06 Legacy GT wagon in a couple years. I'm in love with that car. I'm still in grad school though, so it takes a while to save up for that kind of stuff. Pontiac Bonneville is doing the job for now tho.


----------



## fuzzymemory (Jun 3, 2007)

nachomc said:


> My current is an '05 WRX wagon. It's had a few iterations..
> I got rid of the coilovers and went to STI Pink Wagon springs (USDM), cusco adjustable rsb with whiteline endlings, cobb AP and stock wheels (sold the wheels and put the money towards a new bike). Now the wagon just serves to get me and my friends bikes to the trailhead, my wife and I camping or on vacation, etc, etc.


Did you see much of a performance drop when going from Coilovers to just struts & Pink Wagon Springs? I have an 04 WRX Wagon, and I was thinking of going to Coilovers, but I don't want to be stuck w/ a car that is too low and too harsh for New Hampshire/New England roads.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Here is my 05 STi.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

*Not a WRX*

I've got a "decaf" Impreza, love it. I have my complaints, but they are nit-picky for a 17K car.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

fuzzymemory said:


> Did you see much of a performance drop when going from Coilovers to just struts & Pink Wagon Springs? I have an 04 WRX Wagon, and I was thinking of going to Coilovers, but I don't want to be stuck w/ a car that is too low and too harsh for New Hampshire/New England roads.


The big thing for me was to get rid of the harshness. My wife wouldn't even ride in the car any more :lol:. The car still handles great, and in some ways it's more predictable with these springs. I also got some ride height back (though I could have raised the car up with the coilovers if I needed to) for when I'm getting to the trail head. I don't race though, I basically just drive to work, drive to the trailhead, and run errands. I can't afford to smash this thing on a track


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

Anyone have suggestions for carrying a bike or two on a '03 WRX sedan? I've looked at the whole range and have yet to settle on one. They all seem to have their plusses and minuses.

Roofrack - Gas mileage effect always regardless of bike or not. COST. Yakima rack requires modifications to fit into the rain gutters otherwise the towers extend down to the window. 

Hitchrack - COST

Trunkrack - Scratch the trunk, fit over a spoiler, highest chance of dropping a bike?

I'm leaning towards a Saris Bones since a buddy uses one on his STI limited but with a custom steelie on the way I'd keep my eyes on the bike more than on the road hoping it doesn't fall.

Would feel like an idiot dropping a dream bike because I was too cheap to buy a hitch/roof rack. What do you guys think and/or use?

Oh and the car is bone stock.....just the way I like it. 

I've driven an '06 STI and ridden in an '07 STi limited. They are incredibly fast cars and with the summer tires handle amazing. Started on a 90 degree turn at a light had it punched....eased off and the back end got a little loose....punched it and the car stuck and shot off, sweet.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I've used a trunk rack (not on my subie!). Trunk racks are temporary solutions that WILL chew up your car after a while. The sheet metal on the WRX isn't very thick anyway, just not a good longer-term solution. I definitely wouldn't do it.

The hitch rack option is expensive (not so much so if you go with a rack that "hangs" the bikes rather than the sportworks T2 kind where they sit in a cradle), but worth it over time. Ease of putting your bikes on the car, the T2 tilts down to allow acess into the rear (trunk or hatch), better milege of course, and so on. Verses the roof rack, the hitch rack is constantly paying for itself in gas.

There's also the noise of a roof rack, even when the bikes are not on there. With a hitch rack I can completely take the rack off of course and drive around, as I do most of the time.

Also, it's not like a roof rack is cheap, if you are starting from scratch it can easily run in excess of $400...


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

GFisher2001 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for carrying a bike or two on a '03 WRX sedan? I've looked at the whole range and have yet to settle on one. They all seem to have their plusses and minuses.
> 
> Roofrack - Gas mileage effect always regardless of bike or not. COST. Yakima rack requires modifications to fit into the rain gutters otherwise the towers extend down to the window.
> 
> ...


DO NOT use a trunk rack. It WILL dent the crap out of your decklid.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm leaning towards a hitch rack at this point. Looks like Curt makes a good inconspicuous one. Probably will go with the hang type as opposed to the tray. The trays look like they are 200+ more.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

rodel said:


> nachomc
> I don't spend my money modding cars nor do much research on what it cost... so you certainly have me at an advantage cuz it seems like you do. so point taken... but honestly do you think those things i listed cost that much money??? Subaru added leather seats and sunroof at no extra cost already... why not go the little extra to really make this "Limited" car [as you know only 800 made] that much better? Definitely is MY FAULT, I know... I live with that everyday :madman:
> Also... wasn't necessarily looking for luxury, but seeing that some of those things are standard fare in alot of cars nowadays it doesn't seem like to much to ask from a manuf'... but again that's just me and my expectations.


Did you educate yourself enough BEFORE buying?


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm planning to buy a WRX wagon this fall, or a Forester Sports 2.5XT if I can't find an 07 WRX wagon. I really can't stand the 08 WRX so its either the 07 WRX or the Forester. My fiancee has a regular 07 Forester that has been a great car for her and perfect for all of our adventures - camping, long road trips, etc. I've wanted a WRX since they came out, but I lived in Texas for a while and wanted to get the need for a RWD V8 out of my system while I was there, so I've had a 04 Mustang GT to play with for the last 3 years. I'm ready to go back to turbo 4 and awd now that I live in Colorado. I had a 1992 Eagle Talon TSI AWD and loved it, and it was quick (16g turbo, 17 psi, high flow fuel pump, high flow cat, 3" catback). It felt quicker than my mustang but wasn't the most reliable thing in the world.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

I used to drive an STi, my 21" Trek 7000 fit in the back seat with the front wheel off. Worked great. I put 77,000 miles on this car and owned it since new (bought it November of 2003, traded it in in June/July of 2006). I wish I still had it, to be honest.










Then I hurt my back, which was aggravated by the poorly matched spring rates to dampening rates and ended up needing something bigger anyway. So I got this










a 5 speed, non limited, turbo outback... which is fun and all, but its for sale so that I can buy an older Impreza and have some fun with it.

Yeah... cars are *kind of* a hobby too.


----------



## SCC (Jan 20, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, err, I haven't gotten into trouble yet, but I find myself going over 120mph WAY too much now (and that's with my bike often too). I gotta find a way to slow down a bit and not keep acellerating so hard.
> It is fun though.
> I must say I am not a fan of roof racks, and I'm very glad that I went for a T2 on my hitch. My gas milege is bad enough as it is, and it definitely doesn't need to be a bunch worse.


 120 MPH! I bet you can watch your gas gauge drop like a stone. Burning all that gas must produce a lot of emissions that cause "global warming". You should be concerned about that


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

rallymerkur said:


> Any new engine should be driven HARD for the first 200 miles. Just warm it up and then lots of full throddle, on and off again, to seat the rings. All the manufacturers have been using a fine micro hone on new engines. You only get about 200 miles before the micro hone is gone - and your chance to get a great seal.
> 
> On the down side the WRX has weak cast T-slot pistons - super bad idea in a turbo motor. It won't suffer much abuse.


Like others have said, I haven't heard *any* dealers or mechanics who recommend this.;

Maybe on a new *race* engine that is going into a *race* car and *racing*, break-in on the dyno is like you described, but that's not the same thing as a production car with a warranty (hint hint).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SCC said:


> 120 MPH! I bet you can watch your gas gauge drop like a stone. Burning all that gas must produce a lot of emissions that cause "global warming". You should be concerned about that


On a lead-footed road trip around Oregon last week, with four passengers, a cargo bay full of luggage, more stuff on the roof rack, I still got 21mpg-22mpg! I was pretty happy about that. I _only_ hit a max of 109 though...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ryguy79 said:


> I'm planning to buy a WRX wagon this fall, or a Forester Sports 2.5XT if I can't find an 07 WRX wagon. I really can't stand the 08 WRX so its either the 07 WRX or the Forester. My fiancee has a regular 07 Forester that has been a great car for her and perfect for all of our adventures - camping, long road trips, etc. I've wanted a WRX since they came out, but I lived in Texas for a while and wanted to get the need for a RWD V8 out of my system while I was there, so I've had a 04 Mustang GT to play with for the last 3 years. I'm ready to go back to turbo 4 and awd now that I live in Colorado. I had a 1992 Eagle Talon TSI AWD and loved it, and it was quick (16g turbo, 17 psi, high flow fuel pump, high flow cat, 3" catback). It felt quicker than my mustang but wasn't the most reliable thing in the world.


When I saw the '08 WRX's I was pretty repulsed (mostly by the dumb Chrysler grill), but this guy's '08 with the black SPT grill makes me rethink my initial impression. I would love an STI wagon!

http://www.clubwrx.net/forums/showthread.php?t=172195


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Here is an old pic of my '02










What's up nacho!!! I see some SS stickers.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nat said:


> When I saw the '08 WRX's I was pretty repulsed (mostly by the dumb Chrysler grill), but this guy's '08 with the black SPT grill makes me rethink my initial impression. I would love an STI wagon!
> 
> http://www.clubwrx.net/forums/showthread.php?t=172195


Wow! That actually looks really good in black with that grill.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ryguy79 said:


> Wow! That actually looks really good in black with that grill.


I know! I think so too! I also like that in-dash navigation is an option. I thought I read elsewhere that the rear seats have more legroom too. Some folks predict the STI wagon to come in at around 340hp too. Holy foo!


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

ryguy79 said:


> Wow! That actually looks really good in black with that grill.


I think a lot of people will quickly get over their dislike of the new car once they see it in person.

I really liked the '06s once I saw them on the lot, but strongly disliked the pictures that I had seen of them.

I only dislike the '08s a little.


----------



## montanabiker (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a 98 outback sport and its been a great car. I'm looking to upgrade to either an impreza wagon, outback sport or wrx wagon. Is there really much difference? Is it worth having the 50 extra horses in the wrx? Is the outback sports suspension that much better for off road?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

either way I think you're right to stick with a wagon. the 50 extra horsies is nice, but you have to weigh your enjoyment with the fact that it takes premium fuel.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Do you want a newer car? IF so, then yes... its worth it. The WRX DOES require premium fuel... but other than that.

And no, the Outback Sport suspension isn't enough different than the standard Impreza suspension to warrant a more offroad capable vehicle. The Outback Wagon (Legacy based) is a different story.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

montanabiker said:


> I have a 98 outback sport and its been a great car. I'm looking to upgrade to either an impreza wagon, outback sport or wrx wagon. Is there really much difference? Is it worth having the 50 extra horses in the wrx? Is the outback sports suspension that much better for off road?


I think you need to drive them and decide. 
For me the 2.5i is sufficient, plus I don't really like the "feel" of a turbo.

The 2.0L WRX had noticeable turbo lag and lack of low-end power (which can be improved with mods of course), but, the new 2.5L turbo engine, the hear is very responsive in everyday driving, making the WRX a super value, I don't think the price even went up.

Drive and compare 2.5i to WRX - decide if you prefer turbo/NA. If you like the NA, then drive and compare 2.5i wagon to Outback Sport (like was said the main differences are just trim anyway).


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

That's funny, this is the first I've heard of beating the p1ss out of any engine to break it in. And my wrx wagon, with ~80k on it now, has yet to have any issues with the pistons. I'd say maybe you don't know as much as you think you do... You have me curious now to see if there's anyone who agrees with you. Think I'll do a little searching on the wrx forums.

Quote:
Originally Posted by rallymerkur
Any new engine should be driven HARD for the first 200 miles. Just warm it up and then lots of full throddle, on and off again, to seat the rings. All the manufacturers have been using a fine micro hone on new engines. You only get about 200 miles before the micro hone is gone - and your chance to get a great seal. 

On the down side the WRX has weak cast T-slot pistons - super bad idea in a turbo motor. It won't suffer much abuse.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dbabuser said:


> That's funny, this is the first I've heard of beating the p1ss out of any engine to break it in. And my wrx wagon, with ~80k on it now, has yet to have any issues with the pistons. I'd say maybe you don't know as much as you think you do... You have me curious now to see if there's anyone who agrees with you. Think I'll do a little searching on the wrx forums.


Actually I've found his advice on several Subie sites. They often reference this other site:

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm

It's a controversial topic and comes up often, so are you sure you know as much as you think you do? Tee hee!


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

dbabuser said:


> That's funny, this is the first I've heard of beating the p1ss out of any engine to break it in. And my wrx wagon, with ~80k on it now, has yet to have any issues with the pistons. I'd say maybe you don't know as much as you think you do... You have me curious now to see if there's anyone who agrees with you. Think I'll do a little searching on the wrx forums.


He's absolutely right about running an engine hard for the first few hundred miles. Lots of LOAD, not lots of RPMs. Follow the factory recommendation and stay below 4k rpm, but keep the load up to put pressure on the rings. That will wear the crosshatch off of the cylinder walls and result in a better seal.

If you don't do it early enough, the cylinders walls will work harden and then the cross hatching will be there for the life of the engine, especially if you're smart and run synthetic oil.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

He's absolutely right... based on what? Your reassurance? Or one website. Wow. Thanks.


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

Are you a dick _all_ the time, or did someone just piss in your cornflakes?

I explained to you the theory behind it, it's not like I just said "yeah, what he said" and didn't back it up with anything.

Since you appear to be to dense to be able to use Google...
http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm
http://tsx.acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1443
http://motorcycles.suite101.com/article.cfm/engine_breakin_controversy
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?p=464223
http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/showthread.php?p=590862


----------



## rallymerkur (May 3, 2007)

dbabuser said:


> That's funny, this is the first I've heard of beating the p1ss out of any engine to break it in. And my wrx wagon, with ~80k on it now, has yet to have any issues with the pistons. I'd say maybe you don't know as much as you think you do... You have me curious now to see if there's anyone who agrees with you. Think I'll do a little searching on the wrx forums.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by rallymerkur
> ...


I guess that came across wrong, it the relm of turbo motors most Japanese spec cast pistions, so did Dodge in the eighties. Seem to hold up fine for DD. However cast pistons do not hold up to aggressive tuning and driving. It really limits the performance you could get from the motor if it came with proper forged pistons. E.I. most aggressively tuned engines (aftermarket ECU, full 3" exhaust, lost of boost, real intercooler in the case of subies) can't run a knock sensor for instance. Hard to get away with that on a stock Subie engine.

I've never been on any of the WRX forums, but most make specific forums are full of pervs and wankers. So what you find is probably questionable. You don't know who I am either. So who knows.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

rallymerkur said:


> However cast pistons do not hold up to aggressive tuning and driving. It really limits the performance you could get from the motor if it came with proper forged pistons.


Kind of a general statement, I'd bet that some of the cast pistons could be cast using technology that is used to cast turbine blades, which see incredible amounts of pressure and heat. To put it simply, they are a few steps above anything that is forged, and I wouldn't be so sure that just because something is cast that it's weak. It depends on the casting process and some casting processes are far beyond anything that is possible by forging. If I wasn't lazier I'd look into this, but I know from my aircraft technology that there are some cast parts that are far and beyond anything that's forged.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

VpointVick said:


> Are you a dick _all_ the time, or did someone just piss in your cornflakes?


Sorry, I'm a little wary of claims that I find on the internet. Seems funny I've not heard about this anywhere else, and I read a lot of car magazines and have a lot of friends who are car freaks. Not to say it's impossible, but your sources are highly outnumbered. Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

dbabuser said:


> Sorry, I'm a little wary of claims that I find on the internet. Seems funny I've not heard about this anywhere else, and I read a lot of car magazines and have a lot of friends who are car freaks. Not to say it's impossible, but your sources are highly outnumbered. Thanks for the info, though.


Even if you had only _one_ source backing up your argument, that source is Subaru, which IMO, trumps mototuneusa or some dude on 6speedonline.com.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I would rather break in according to Subaru because they are the ones who will be warrantying (or not) my engine should something go wrong. I wouldn't give them reason not to because I didn't follow their break-in instructions.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ryball said:


> I would rather break in according to Subaru because they are the ones who will be warrantying (or not) my engine should something go wrong. I wouldn't give them reason not to because I didn't follow their break-in instructions.


I though about that, but how would Subaru ever know or prove you went over 4000 rpm?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Really I don't think they care if you take it over 4k. It's just a recommendation. Something to cover their backsides if it came down to the question of whether or not they were going to warranty something.

I would think that you can tell if an engine/transmission/whatever was blatantly abused.

Then they could say, "The documentation states 4k break-in for such and such miles and evidence showed that it was not, etc..."


----------



## rallymerkur (May 3, 2007)

Sorry I should have just kept quiet, most people are fine with the performance of their cars stock. And I don't believe I said that using the manufacturers recomemdations would damage the motor. I "think" that they recommend a mild break in because of liability, if it's going to break due to manufacturing defect (defective rod bolt or crap in the oiling system) it should do it in the first 5,000 miles. And if I were a manufacturer I would surely want to mitigate any damage from a motor letting loose. I had a friend in high school who got a new Ford Probe; a wrist pin, I think, let go (horribly long stroke engine, undersquare bore - fast moving pistons) and parts came back through the windshield. It only had a few thousand miles on the engine.

As to warranties, I don't buy a "fun" car for the warranty. That's what I see the WRX as. That's just me. And I don't daily drive any of my fun cars.


----------



## skunkty14 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nat said:


> I though about that, but how would Subaru ever know or prove you went over 4000 rpm?


By pulling down the data log from the ECU. There are ways around erase that data, but the ECU of any modern car retains a lot of data for diagnogstic reasons and because the ECU will adapt to your driving style and utilizes past driving data to make these adjustments. Plus like someone else noted, it is fairly easy for them to claim "evidence" in the case of a warranty claim that would call into question the break in procedure used on a vehicle.

No offense to anyone on here, but there is some fairly questionable information about cars and Subies been thrown around here. That's fine, forums are for discussion, but for the sake of the OP/new WRX owner, IMO I would spend some time on the car specifc forums to gather information. Granted, you'll find some lousy info there too, but the ratio of lousy to decent is a bit better IMO. Just my two cents.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

skunkty14 said:


> By pulling down the data log from the ECU. There are ways around erase that data, but the ECU of any modern car retains a lot of data for diagnogstic reasons and because the ECU will adapt to your driving style and utilizes past driving data to make these adjustments. Plus like someone else noted, it is fairly easy for them to claim "evidence" in the case of a warranty claim that would call into question the break in procedure used on a vehicle.
> 
> No offense to anyone on here, but there is some fairly questionable information about cars and Subies been thrown around here. That's fine, forums are for discussion, but for the sake of the OP/new WRX owner, IMO I would spend some time on the car specifc forums to gather information. Granted, you'll find some lousy info there too, but the ratio of lousy to decent is a bit better IMO. Just my two cents.


Wow, that's pretty cool that an ECU can record so much. My old '78 CJ7 was so simple in comparison.

On the car sites there was so much disagreement about break-in (just as there is here), so I really didn't know who to believe.


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

Most on the Subaru forums agree with the hard break-in proceedure, too, but following the manual won't _hurt_ your engine either, so do whatever the hell you're comfortable with.

I broke mine in hard, and at 40k I burn less than 1/2 a quart of oil in 3k miles. That seems pretty impressive for a turbo motor to me.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

VpointVick said:


> Most on the Subaru forums agree with the hard break-in proceedure, too, but following the manual won't _hurt_ your engine either, so do whatever the hell you're comfortable with.
> 
> I broke mine in hard, and at 40k I burn less than 1/2 a quart of oil in 3k miles. That seems pretty impressive for a turbo motor to me.


Which Subaru forums are these that you are talking about? This is news to me and I have been on _most_ Subaru forums since ~2000.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ryball said:


> Which Subaru forums are these that you are talking about? This is news to me and I have been on _most_ Subaru forums since ~2000.


I learned of the hard break-in method on NASIOC and ClubWRX.


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

ryball said:


> Which Subaru forums are these that you are talking about? This is news to me and I have been on _most_ Subaru forums since ~2000.


This argument goes round and round everywhere it gets started. I'm sick of feeling like I have to defend myself, so I'll post these, and that's the last that I have to say on the matter.

I've been building engines virtually my whole life (and I'm old!) and I'm not just regurgitating a bunch of crap that I read on the internet, but whatever. Do your own research, make up your own mind.

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showpost.php?p=18244472&postcount=30
http://www.iwsti.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87807&highlight=hard+break
http://www.scoobymods.com/forums/showpost.php?p=25286&postcount=3


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I wasn't trying to attack anyone. The "most on subaru forums agree" comment just didn't seem right to me since I haven't heard much about this debate on the subaru forums. I guess I'm just not reading the right threads.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I know that to seat the rings on our aircraft engines (4cyl boxers) we are not supposed to exceed 75% of max power and the first 10 or so hours should be uninteruppted long flights at that approximate power setting. We're supposed to avoid abrupt power changes.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

VpointVick said:


> Most on the Subaru forums agree with the hard break-in proceedure, too, but following the manual won't _hurt_ your engine either, so do whatever the hell you're comfortable with.
> 
> I broke mine in hard, and at 40k I burn less than 1/2 a quart of oil in 3k miles. That seems pretty impressive for a turbo motor to me.


Me too, and mine was broken in easy. Is the hard break in method supposed to significantly reduce the amount of oil used, or is it just for increased power?


----------



## whizzif (Nov 11, 2005)

I broke mine is pretty hard too


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*STi left the family Saturday*

To be replaced by a new 350Z......


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dbabuser said:


> Me too, and mine was broken in easy. Is the hard break in method supposed to significantly reduce the amount of oil used, or is it just for increased power?


Deep down I suspect it doesn't really matter how one breaks in the car. I bet Japanese cars are so well-built these days that one could just drive it any old way from day 1 and have it last as long as it would've have with either a hard or soft break-in.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Here is my WRX loaded up and ready to head to Mammoth from LA. Got a whopping 17 mpg. Had an extra 200 pounds in bikes and racks and of course the gear and people weight.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

The "break it in hard" is a cooler way to say "don't drive it like a *****." You won't break the engine in well by using 1/2 throttle, not revving above 2000 RPM, and using the cruise control. You don't full throttle red line everything either. Just drive it a little nicer than you will on the track, and don't use the cruise control for a while. But in the end like some have said, it really doesn't matter. I had a 92 Legacy wagon with 230K mi on it, that eventually overheated and warped the heads. My mech pointed out that the internals looked new, crosshatching still evident on the cylinder walls.


----------



## FSRmatt (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh, Hi.









Here's my 2007 WRX STI Limited. I love it*.**









*


----------



## FSRmatt (Sep 16, 2005)

rodel said:


> I've got an 07 STi Limited.... really not that impressed with it.
> I've had the ecu re flashed by Subrau for the throttle hesitation problems the newer STi's have and it's still got major issues


A turboback exhaust and an ECU reflash (Cobb Access Port) does wonders for this car. When Subaru redesigned the ECU for 2007, they made a few emissions-related changes. The Access Port completely overwrites these changes, and makes the car a completely different animal. I highly recommend it.

My setup, which consists of the Access Port, plus a turboback exhaust, cost me about $2000, but there are cheaper options out there.

You can also go with just the reflash, which will smooth out the power delivery, but not deliver as much power, will run you about $650.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, after much searching and a little financial replanning (wanting to buy a house in the next year or two) I decided against getting new WRX and have been enjoying this for the last month or so. The significantly lower cost may also allow me to do a little modding. Probably just start with a catback and cobb reflash. I won't lie though. I do miss RWD a little bit though...but I won't this winter.


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

FSRmatt said:


> A turboback exhaust and an ECU reflash (Cobb Access Port) does wonders for this car. When Subaru redesigned the ECU for 2007, they made a few emissions-related changes. The Access Port completely overwrites these changes, and makes the car a completely different animal. I highly recommend it.
> 
> My setup, which consists of the Access Port, plus a turboback exhaust, cost me about $2000, but there are cheaper options out there.
> 
> You can also go with just the reflash, which will smooth out the power delivery, but not deliver as much power, will run you about $650.


Thanks.
I've done the reflash... worked! for about 2 weeks:madman: :nono: :madmax: 
I would consider doing the AP and other mods... but WTF? I shouldn't have to go this route to fix something that Subie should fix for free. I'm not into modding cars anymore... been there done that on my old 98 ITR. I like to spend $$$ on bikes and biking trips. I hope this hesitation problem gets fixed by SOA... I don't know how I will unload this POS when the new ///M3s come out... probably for a huge loss that's how  :madman: :madmax:

edit... sorry didn't read the whole part about the reflash. I've only done the SOA reflash of the ECU.
What reflash do you speak of? just the Stage 1 Cobb?
thanks.


----------



## phish575 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, are there any good rack recommendations for those out there with WRX sedans?

After picking up my new bike recently I've realized a rack is definitely in order. It seems like either the roof rack or hitch+hitch rack are my options. I'm a little worried about fitting the roof rack on (would be much easier with the wagon), but also need to think about exhaust clearance with the hitch.

So there definitely seem to be pros/cons of each. Anybody out there with some first hand experience that wouldn't mind giving me a little advice?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

phish575 said:


> Hey, are there any good rack recommendations for those out there with WRX sedans?
> 
> After picking up my new bike recently I've realized a rack is definitely in order. It seems like either the roof rack or hitch+hitch rack are my options. I'm a little worried about fitting the roof rack on (would be much easier with the sedan), but also need to think about exhaust clearance with the hitch.
> 
> So there definitely seem to be pros/cons of each. Anybody out there with some first hand experience that wouldn't mind giving me a little advice?


Go hitch rack and don't look back. It's so easy to use, if you get a Thule T2 you can tilt it down for trunk acess with the bikes in place as well, so there are no access issues with it. No problems with big tires or 20mm forks, no need to take wheels off, no extreme lifting after an exausting ride. It also has a design so that your approach angle isn't bad at all, so you won't be scraping it in ditches like other hitch racks will. The hitch rack is very stable, and your center of gravity will of course remain much lower. There gets to be an issue with weight on the top of the car not only just when stationary, but when cornering because loads will be imposed on the roof that it was not really designed to take.

The negative with the hitch rack is that not every aftermarket exaust will work with it. There ARE exausts that will, but some will not. Check the nasioc forums to see which ones, or I think I did some searches or something and found em. If you are running the stock exaust I think what was entailed with my hitch was to take off the rear exaust and put longer hangers on it to clear the hitch. It's really not a big deal though and nothing has to move very far. If you get subaru to do it they may overcharge by a bit, but there should be others that can. They will only put a 1.25" hitch on the car, but again it's totally adequate with the T2 rack. I don't know if I'd recommend carrying around two 50lb DH bikes all the time, but I would see no problems with two bigger bikes. I mainly use mine to carry one bike, but I DO use it to carry two at times, and it's perfectly adequate.

The T2 is expensive, but worth it. Any way you go, you'll be paying big $$$ to get a rack installed, whether it's with a hitch or on the roof, but the hitch one will pay for itself over time with the better milege.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

rodel said:


> Thanks.
> I've done the reflash... worked! for about 2 weeks:madman: :nono: :madmax:
> I would consider doing the AP and other mods... but WTF? I shouldn't have to go this route to fix something that Subie should fix for free. I'm not into modding cars anymore... been there done that on my old 98 ITR. I like to spend $$$ on bikes and biking trips. I hope this hesitation problem gets fixed by SOA... I don't know how I will unload this POS when the new ///M3s come out... probably for a huge loss that's how  :madman: :madmax:
> 
> ...


Yeah, the stock ECU is pretty sorry, detonation and a good deal of hesitation. I've gotten the AP and I must say that it does make a good difference. The stock programming just doesn't "keep up". If you have at least a cat-back exaust, you can go stage 2 and it really starts to go. A stage 2 wrx is roughly equivalent to a stock STi in power, although the sti will pull better as it goes faster due to the larger turbo. So, a stage 2 sti will go quite a bit faster, with a higher boost target and that boost comming on earlier. Despite the increased performance, the real benefit is the smooth engine operation. The dyno advance and injector flow is controlled much better, and the best way to say it is that it "keeps up". I think $700 to "fix" this is a little dumb, and you can surely get by without it, but this is absolutely critical for anyone that has any modifications to the power/engine on their car, and it eliminates the detonation/hesitation on the stock ones.

If you read the manual, it says that "some hesitation" is possible during heavy acelleration. It really was not bad, (I've heard of bad), but to have it all gone is pretty nice too.


----------



## phish575 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sounds good man, thanks for the input. I'm a little worried about my exhaust (Bosal) because it tucks up pretty well under the bumper. I'm hoping maybe the XL Kartboy exhaust hangers will fix that problem though.


----------



## FSRmatt (Sep 16, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, the stock ECU is pretty sorry, detonation and a good deal of hesitation. I've gotten the AP and I must say that it does make a good difference. The stock programming just doesn't "keep up". If you have at least a cat-back exaust, you can go stage 2 and it really starts to go. A stage 2 wrx is roughly equivalent to a stock STi in power, although the sti will pull better as it goes faster due to the larger turbo. So, a stage 2 sti will go quite a bit faster, with a higher boost target and that boost comming on earlier. Despite the increased performance, the real benefit is the smooth engine operation. The dyno advance and injector flow is controlled much better, and the best way to say it is that it "keeps up". I think $700 to "fix" this is a little dumb, and you can surely get by without it, but this is absolutely critical for anyone that has any modifications to the power/engine on their car, and it eliminates the detonation/hesitation on the stock ones.
> 
> If you read the manual, it says that "some hesitation" is possible during heavy acelleration. It really was not bad, (I've heard of bad), but to have it all gone is pretty nice too.


I had an 05 WRX before I bought my STI, so I already had the turbo-back exhaust paid for...

The 07's will die if they are mated with an aftermarket downpipe, so i didn't really have a chioce as to whether or not to get an aftermarket engine management...

The car pulls 100% stronger with the addition of the turbo-back exhaust and the Access Port. I'd never go back to stock.


----------



## Student Driver (Jul 4, 2006)

Heh, wild. I have an 02 2.5RS and an 04 WRX that I would autocross. So...

1. While I have a roof rack, I would get a hitch rack with trays.
2. I kept the car STX legal, so I gutted the UP, got a Cobb DP, and flashed with my AP to Stage 2. Got better mileage and would drop to an STX legal map for autocross days. I also went with Prodrive spings and 5Zigen FN01R-C wheels in 17"x8" and Kartboy shifter bushings. There was some other stuff I was going to do, but the car and I were competitive so it didn't matter.

Oh, and with 04 the combination of throttle position, RPM, and general load would dictate the open/closed loop kickover point. I hated how lean it would run at 4K while building up to full boost. After the flash it was tons better. I was going to get a custom tune, then thought I would wait until I could switch to E85 (readily accessible in SV, AZ), then I decided to ride my bike instead...


----------



## Cyclon (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, the stock ECU is pretty sorry, detonation and a good deal of hesitation. I've gotten the AP and I must say that it does make a good difference. The stock programming just doesn't "keep up". If you have at least a cat-back exaust, you can go stage 2 and it really starts to go. A stage 2 wrx is roughly equivalent to a stock STi in power, although the sti will pull better as it goes faster due to the larger turbo. So, a stage 2 sti will go quite a bit faster, with a higher boost target and that boost comming on earlier. Despite the increased performance, the real benefit is the smooth engine operation. The dyno advance and injector flow is controlled much better, and the best way to say it is that it "keeps up". I think $700 to "fix" this is a little dumb, and you can surely get by without it, but this is absolutely critical for anyone that has any modifications to the power/engine on their car, and it eliminates the detonation/hesitation on the stock ones.
> 
> If you read the manual, it says that "some hesitation" is possible during heavy acelleration. It really was not bad, (I've heard of bad), but to have it all gone is pretty nice too.


If my UGI ever gets cured [not likely...LOL] I put some money into this STi to fix it's shortcomings. In reality it's not a POS, but a really decent daily driver, and if it stays reliable and cost very little to maintain then all the better.


----------



## the_colorado_kid (Apr 5, 2006)

skyphix said:


> I used to drive an STi, my 21" Trek 7000 fit in the back seat with the front wheel off. Worked great. I put 77,000 miles on this car and owned it since new (bought it November of 2003, traded it in in June/July of 2006). I wish I still had it, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice looking Bucky in the back of the Subie - looks pretty clean. 350 all original?


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

Ok, it's no WRX but it's my new ride I picked up in the USA last week. Drove it back from Klamath Falls, OR to Calgary non stop. :thumbsup:


----------



## mfshop (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone else regularly drive their WRX on forest service roads to get to trailheads? I feel really, really guilty every time I do, but I gotta ride.


----------



## Cyclon (Jul 17, 2007)

mfshop said:


> Anyone else regularly drive their WRX on forest service roads to get to trailheads? I feel really, really guilty every time I do, but I gotta ride.


Yup. Which is why I have 15" gravel wheels for times I go off the pavement.  
World Rally Championship style!


----------



## Student Driver (Jul 4, 2006)

Nope, I use the RS for that with its stock wheels.


----------



## mfshop (Jan 4, 2007)

Cyclon said:


> Yup. Which is why I have 15" gravel wheels for times I go off the pavement.
> World Rally Championship style!


That would rock, but not sure they would help much with the roads around here (SW Utah). Higher clearance/skid plates needed, but that would be a crime on a WRX...


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

i drive mine on all kinds of bad roads  helps to have some skid plating 
heres mine loaded up for an easy ride. and a few of its winter and summer modes 








winter mode  (on my way up to snowbird UT)








and how it usually looks during the summer


----------



## Cyclon (Jul 17, 2007)

paranoid56 said:


> and how it usually looks during the summer


I've seen pictures of your suby before. But didn't you sell off the RS wheels?


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

yea, i did. but, i am thinking about picking up another set, as my ideas of a BBK haven't come true yet


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

paranoid56 said:


> i drive mine on all kinds of bad roads  helps to have some skid plating
> heres mine loaded up for an easy ride. and a few of its winter and summer modes
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's a nice-looking car. How much is it lowered?


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

its running on prodrive springs. so, maybe .9 in the front and 1.2 in the rear. not too much.

Shane


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

paranoid56 said:


> its running on prodrive springs. so, maybe .9 in the front and 1.2 in the rear. not too much.
> 
> Shane


nice. when you lower it/change springs, do most guys do that themselves or have a shop/dealership do it? I see lots of threads on nasioc about "i lowered", but not sure if these are self done jobs or not.


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

depends on the person. I did it myself, takes a little more then an hour if everything goes well. i do all my work myself, as i hate letting other people work on my car 

Shane


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, there are a lot of "1hr installs", which is great if you have all the tools right in front of you (which evidently I have to check 3x to make sure), but then when recommended-tool doesn't give you the leverage or doesn't fit in the space, you're screwed and you spend a ton of time searchnig for what will work. If anything else doesn't go according to plan it easily balloons to a much larger time period. My downpipe was 3hrs yesterday, there's no way it should have taken that long, but WTF with the heatshield, why does it need like 8 bolts holding it on? There's no way it would ever come off with 2 or 3 bolts. Anyway live and learn, if I put a cat-back on now it will be cake because the downpipe was all the hard work.


----------



## nmtim (Sep 21, 2005)

What mud flaps are those and how did you get your wheels green?


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

those were some mud flaps that i made. worked real well, took them off for the a wile ago. i painted the rims myself, took a few days 

yea, i hear you about installs going bad, thats why i keep buying tools  
Shane


----------



## nmtim (Sep 21, 2005)

paranoid56 said:


> those were some mud flaps that i made


Can I ask what you made them out of?


----------



## paranoid56 (Jul 26, 2007)

rubber  but, i have heard of people going to pepboys and buying the generic ones and cutting them to fit. you should also check out http://www.rallyarmor.com/ they have some good mudflaps.

Shane


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

mfshop said:


> Anyone else regularly drive their WRX on forest service roads to get to trailheads? I feel really, really guilty every time I do, but I gotta ride.


Why on earth would you feel _guilty_ about driveng your WRX on gravel? That's what it was _made for_.


----------



## Cyclon (Jul 17, 2007)

^The hotlinked image didn't work.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

rodel said:


> I've got an 07 STi Limited.... really not that impressed with it.
> I've had the ecu re flashed by Subrau for the throttle hesitation problems the newer STi's have and it's still got major issues
> 
> 
> ...


I drve a 2005 325I manual with Thule roof rack. and was thinking about going to the 2008 WRX 5 door hatch back. I test drove this car at a Subaru sponsed hi speed test track. It will definitely out cornner my 325 the power is similar, the WRX is a little faster, but it feels the same. I have enjoyed all the luxo stuf; auto door lock, one touch windows, heated and remote side mirrors, However, I consider my self a minimulist when it comes to cars and prefer a performance car over a Luxury/ performance car. so I probably will enjoy to Suby. I will know as soon as i actually go there.
wn


----------



## iaintdumb2 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone know if a bike will fit inside the trunk of a WRX wagon? Standing up with front wheel removed that is.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

No, I don't think standing up will work.

It will fit in with the front wheel removed.

I did fit mine in without removing the front wheel.

I only did so a couple times before I got my rack, you WILL screw the interior up over time if you keep putting the bike in the rear. It's a tight fit without taking the front wheel off, and it's not all that tall so I don't think you can get it to stand upright with the front wheel off.


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

I wouldn't think standing up would work either. There's plenty of room laying down, though.

I never tried mine with the front wheel on, and was grateful to get the rack going again. I don't find stashing bikes inside of any car to be a pleasant experience.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

*It will fit...*

Laying down, no wheel removal needed.

Rock


----------



## big_sur (Apr 3, 2007)

here's mine in action:


----------

